# A MASCARA that will hold your CURL that is NOT WATERPROOF???????



## Piarpreet (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi guys so im having issues with waterproof mascara (removing and lashes falling) And I thought I should ask here what mascaras that are not waterproof hold your curl.

  	I have those straight down asian lashes... and even though i curl them if i put non-waterproof mascara that will not weight them down, or that dried fast enough to hold the curl?


  	thanx!


----------



## bailokaye (Sep 1, 2011)

I really like covergirl lashblast, rimmel extra super lash, and hard candy ginormous lash. Bare Escentuals buxom lash is also really good (I don't think this is waterproof?). All of these seem to hold curl really well, don't flake, and are easy to remove with water or baby wipes!


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 2, 2011)

do you have asian lashes?



bailokaye said:


> I really like covergirl lashblast, rimmel extra super lash, and hard candy ginormous lash. Bare Escentuals buxom lash is also really good (I don't think this is waterproof?). All of these seem to hold curl really well, don't flake, and are easy to remove with water or baby wipes!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 2, 2011)

What you can do is put on a very light coat of mascara (any kind will do) _before_ you curl your lashes. Then you curl them and apply more mascara. That should help them hold a curl better. Another option would be to use a heated lash curler.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 2, 2011)

Piarpreet said:


> Hi guys so im having issues with waterproof mascara (removing and lashes falling) And I thought I should ask here what mascaras that are not waterproof hold your curl.
> 
> I have those straight down asian lashes... and even though i curl them if i put non-waterproof mascara that will not weight them down, or that dried fast enough to hold the curl?
> 
> ...




	Get a lash perm.


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 3, 2011)

those r very unhealthy options! u guys r crazy!



Mac-Guy said:


> Get a lash perm.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 3, 2011)

Lol, you asked for solutions and lash perms are the only way to hold up the curl. Is it healthy? Well, the answer is probably no. If you get it done, go to a salon that is experienced in this area.

  	I would not recommend using a curler on lashes when you've already applied mascara. This is really going to mess up your lashes over time as you either break or pull them out.


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 3, 2011)

i'd never do either or. I just need a mascara that hold the curl done with a curler (non heat, just regular curler)


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 4, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> I would not recommend using a curler on lashes when you've already applied mascara. This is really going to mess up your lashes over time as you either break or pull them out.


  I said "a _light_ coat of mascara" before curling lashes. As in, "barely any".


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 4, 2011)

shellygrrl said:


> I said "a _light_ coat of mascara" before curling lashes. As in, "barely any".



 	With all my respect, but it's never a good idea to curl lashes that have a coat of mascara on them, even if it is very light. Yes, it is done and it will certainly give you an instant result, but over time, it is a very unhealthy way to treat your lashes.


----------



## HoneyDip (Sep 11, 2011)

I kinda like Rimmel "Sexy Curves" Mascara for a curling mascara =)


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Sep 11, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> With all my respect, but it's never a good idea to curl lashes that have a coat of mascara on them, even if it is very light. Yes, it is done and it will certainly give you an instant result, but over time, it is a very unhealthy way to treat your lashes.


  	whoa, thanks for the warning! I never knew that


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 12, 2011)

does it dry fast? cos one of the reasons waterproof works best is cos its less heavy (less fluid) and dries fast


HoneyDip said:


> I kinda like Rimmel "Sexy Curves" Mascara for a curling mascara =)


----------



## HoneyDip (Sep 13, 2011)

I have had no problems with it, but to be honest, I enjoy using a mascara that is not too waxy, as I feel like it coats my lashes better and glides on more easily. Generally speaking, I don't think it dries super fast, but I did use mascaras before, that had a more liquidy consistency.
  	I don't know if you guys have MAX FACTOR still in the U.S., I live in Europe and they're still available over here.. their mascaras are all GREAT for curling too!


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 14, 2011)

So its either wax or water based?


----------

